# new minimum word length for search



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

For the forum's built in search, I have implemented a minimum word length for searches.  This should reduce the wait time for searches when many people are searching at once.

The minimum is currently set at 3, but I might change it around over the next few days testing different values.

Please note that this does not affect the dictionary searches, just the forum searches.

Mike


----------



## Jana337

A question: Does it affect strings in quotation marks, like "I love you"? Will it disregard "I"?


----------



## mkellogg

Jana, it seems to allow those searches, though I'm not sure if they affect the server as much as some of the other searches.


----------



## natasha2000

Hm, I didn't know about this, and it surprised me when I got the message that my word is TOO short to be found...

And my word had MORE than three letters... I was looking for discussions about the expression DIE PHOTO. Yesterday, I also looked for another expression that consisted in IN and another word I cannot recall of right now...
Both times it was too short for search.

I am not so sure this is good decision...


----------



## papillon

Natasha,
I had the same problem. The solution seems to be to place the search phrase in quotation marks. If you search for "die photo" you will find three threads, including this one.


----------



## natasha2000

papillon said:


> Natasha,
> I had the same problem. The solution seems to be to place the search phrase in quotation marks. If you search for "die photo" you will find three threads, including this one.


 
Thanks, I have been already told this by a nice moderator.

Another possibility is to use plus mark
die+photo

Thank you again


----------



## papillon

natasha2000 said:


> Another possibility is to use plus mark
> die+photo


I just tried it, and it didn't work. I still get the "word is too short" message.


----------



## natasha2000

papillon said:


> I just tried it, and it didn't work. I still get the "word is too short" message.


 
Sorry, my mistake

Its:
"die"+"photo" 

But I find the first way a lot easier and quicker (less characters to type)


----------



## lsp

natasha2000 said:


> Hm, I didn't know about this, and it surprised me when I got the message that my word is TOO short to be found...
> 
> And my word had MORE than three letters... I was looking for discussions about the expression DIE PHOTO. Yesterday, I also looked for another expression that consisted in IN and another word I cannot recall of right now...
> Both times it was too short for search.
> 
> I am not so sure this is good decision...



I was looking for a thread on "bis," when I had the same experience. I used the Google search now attached to the WR search field, which worked, although I didn't have the advanced search options of selecting a specific sub-forum, or titles rather than posts, but I still found what I was looking for. Did you try it?


----------



## natasha2000

lsp said:


> I was looking for a thread on "bis," when I had the same experience. I used the Google search now attached to the WR search field, which worked, although I didn't have the advanced search options of selecting a specific sub-forum, or titles rather than posts, but I still found what I was looking for. Did you try it?


 
I have just tried what you've suggested, and I got many answers, but form google, and I was interested in seeing if this was already dicussed in WR before. So, for search inside WR it does not work...


----------



## lsp

natasha2000 said:


> I have just tried what you've suggested, and I got many answers, but form google, and I was interested in seeing if this was already dicussed in WR before. So, for search inside WR it does not work...



Just to be sure ... I'm referring to the Google option Mike added _here_ (_not_ google.com), and you can choose whether your search is confined to WR or goes out to the whole web.


----------



## natasha2000

lsp said:


> Just to be sure ... I'm referring to the Google option Mike added _here_ (_not_ google.com), and you can choose whether your search is confined to WR or goes out to the whole web.


 
Yes. I tried there, when you click search inside the WR. Then now you also have google option. It searches in google. Not in WR.


----------



## lsp

natasha2000 said:


> Yes. I tried there, when you click search inside the WR. Then now you also have google option. It searches in google. Not in WR.



It has radial buttons that allow you to select * Web _or_ * WR forums. It seems to default to Web. Click WR forums instead, and then click Search.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Where is this Google option?


----------



## Alxmrphi

The idea to reduce short waiting time is good, as for the minimum word length in practicality for me *thumbs down*.


----------



## TrentinaNE

gotitadeleche said:


> Where is this Google option?


In the blue bar near the top of the screen you should see these options:
User Control Panel Rules/FAQ Members List Calendar New Posts Search




Quick Links



Log Out

Click on Search, and you'll get two options, to use either the forum search or Google. If you choose the latter, you can also specify to search ALL of Google or to limit the search to the WR forums.

Elisabetta


----------

